# Plastic surgeons in Mexico



## bigmamma (Jan 27, 2013)

I have lost 200 lbs and am in need of skin removal surgery. Insurance won't cover it although it paid for my weight loss surgery. I need this both for medical and cosmetic reasons-stomach, arms, thighs most importantly. Anyone have experience w this in Mexico. I have knowledge of a Dr Sauceda in Monterrey but it is word of mouth only. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

bigmamma said:


> I have lost 200 lbs and am in need of skin removal surgery. Insurance won't cover it although it paid for my weight loss surgery. I need this both for medical and cosmetic reasons-stomach, arms, thighs most importantly. Anyone have experience w this in Mexico. I have knowledge of a Dr Sauceda in Monterrey but it is word of mouth only. Any help would be appreciated


Post a few more and then send me a private message


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Post a few more and then send me a private message


Three more, to be exact.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Monterrey is known for its medical tourism, mostly from patients from the USA. 

PM and I can share more information


----------



## bigmamma (Jan 27, 2013)

I am new to social media and forums etc, so I don't write much. I had to figure out what PM meant and I will do that when I have the required number of posts. Meanwhile, anyone with plastic surgery experience, good or bad in Mexico, please let me know your outcome, who did it, and where. I am considering several Doctors in Monterrey, but will need a lot more information before making it a go.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bigmamma said:


> I am new to social media and forums etc, so I don't write much. I had to figure out what PM meant and I will do that when I have the required number of posts. Meanwhile, anyone with plastic surgery experience, good or bad in Mexico, please let me know your outcome, who did it, and where. I am considering several Doctors in Monterrey, but will need a lot more information before making it a go.


Once you've made 5 posts here, you will be able to send and receive PM's (private messages). Sorry but forum rules do not allow the posting of the information you want on the open forum. Good luck with finding a reputable plastic surgeon to perform the procedures you need to have done.


----------

